# Wed Mar 3rd (River Run)



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

River run.....if anyone is interested......:rockn::aargh4:

I'll be out there about 10ish.....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

so far i know for 6 ppl for sure that are going.....come on yall, call in sick or somethin.....LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

gotta work .DA****.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

wer is river run at.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

just outside of jacksonville ,tx......bout 20 min the opposite direction from mud creek....


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm almost tempted to skip college for the day and have some fun.. Shoot me a text with what time ya'll decide to head out their.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like theres gonna bee about 10 or so people now going!! the more the merrier. hopefully one of us will be sober enough to take some pics and maybe a video or two....

BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

man that sucks I leave for work that day.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

were on our way out there......hope its not too flooded from the rain we had!!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Had fun, Enjoyed it all. Sucked my bike went into limp mode though.. I'm Ready to see some video


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah i am too....unfortunately i wound up bending both tie rods, tearing up up right upper cv boot, n blew a gasket somewhere on my forward cylinder.....oil leaking from somewhere by the water pump......NOT good!!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Ouch, doesn't sound like your day got any better after I left.. Some days nothing goes right on these bikes.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

How bad was the water at river run . was it way up . I been there before when u could only ride about half the place . water was everywhere


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Depends on how daring you are feeling. All in all, it really wasnt that bad out there. Couldnt get back to the cabin out by crazy 8 area....however, 5 points was some good riding out there....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

go check the video out....its posted on atv media.....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

went today . not too bad . didnt get too daring . had wife and kids plus. the water is cold. ill have to see ur video. didnt tear anything up (i hope) might need to adjust my belt seemed didnot seem right for some reason. im gona check it anything . u get all ur problems worked out


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

got everything done but replacing that axle boot, plan to do that this afternoon after i get off of work. were planning another trip out there on the 12th. we plan to spend the night that friday night. so far its gonna be myslef....wife and kids and a few frnds. if u wanna meet us out there, your welcome to.


----------

